# Body Dropped With Clear Floors



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

ahh its different it look kinda shitty though


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually its not my style but I like the fab and hard work that went into it. Although the pumps should have been displayed better.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i hope to hell it isnt finished there if so some needs to be fired haha


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah its really weird i give him credit for creativity


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

im feelin it. i like that you can see the drive line. plus imagine being under it on the hoist... you wouldnt need a light :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN,HE COULD HAVE ATLEAST STUCK SOME CHEAP PLUGS IN THEM HOLES
AND LOOK AT THE HOOD STRAP?!?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

It's far from finished.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

ford ranger ? 

this is a minitruck thing right ? those minitruckers show their shit unfinished alllll day long. "under construction" :uh:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 06:49 PM~12484617
> *DAMN,HE COULD HAVE ATLEAST STUCK SOME CHEAP PLUGS IN THEM HOLES
> AND LOOK AT THE HOOD STRAP?!?
> 
> ...


thats the first thing I noticed, he could have at least stock a broom stick under the hood :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 20 2008, 09:54 PM~12485281
> *thats the first thing I noticed, he could have at least stock a broom stick under the hood  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN RICO WHERE YOU BEEN ?


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 08:56 PM~12485298
> *DAMN RICO WHERE YOU BEEN ?
> *


here Bro, lol, just posting in the Ohio thred lately


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 20 2008, 10:00 PM~12485330
> *here Bro, lol, just posting in the Ohio thred lately
> *


OOOH THE OHIO THREAD.....CUZ I POST IN THERE EVERYDAY :uh: 


























I JUST HAVENT SEEN YOU ON TO MUCH IS ALL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 20 2008, 05:45 PM~12484104
> *Actually its not my style but I like the fab and hard work that went into it. Although the pumps should have been displayed better.
> *


i agree, hes got skill, maybe he'll be smarter next build


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 11:48 PM~12485918
> *maybe I'LL be smarter next build and buy a built car
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 11:53 PM~12485950
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


:rant: feeling froggy their buddy :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 11:58 PM~12485992
> *:rant: feeling froggy their buddy :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i like it


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Dec 20 2008, 10:35 PM~12486292
> *i like it
> *


x2


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I like it too...way to be different. 

Truck also has 24's and a V8 (not pictured).


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

whens the rusted 2 link thats visible gonna get painted lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 21 2008, 12:18 AM~12486162
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah TreFive is right 
24s all the way around... and an engine to move them


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

Im diggin the exuast commin out the bumper  but thats it


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 20 2008, 05:19 PM~12483978
> *
> 
> 
> ...




much props homie, I wish their were more people buildin customs like that :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Crazy as Fuck yes!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm wondering how the front cylinders are set up.

This builder/s reminds me a little of George Barris. I wonder what else he/they have created with innovated ideas. Looks like this builder has a future with more than just rides.


----------



## fatcalvin (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep its a 24'd v8 juiced ranger. And It looks WAY better in person. the owner goes to a lot of truck shows in FL and he hasnt done anything to it from when i say it in Sept. Thats pics from LNO in orlando


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 09:47 PM~12485579
> *OOOH THE OHIO THREAD.....CUZ I POST IN THERE EVERYDAY :uh:
> I JUST HAVENT SEEN YOU ON TO MUCH IS ALL  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bro, ill try to post more  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 21 2008, 11:08 PM~12493455
> *Sorry Bro, ill try to post more  :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt be mad at ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

definitely thinking outside the box... too bad it was all wasted on a Ford product :biggrin: 

my favorite part is the remote mounted dumps and plumbing... makes it easier to service and keeps it looking pretty clean up top! plus nobody will fuck with your slowdowns that way!!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Was this done somewhere in Europe? I notice the right side steering wheel.

Anyone know how I can get a hold of the owner/designer/fabricator?
If so, please email me:


[email protected]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 22 2008, 03:27 AM~12494468
> *Was this done somewhere in Europe?  I notice the right side steering wheel.
> 
> Anyone know how I can get a hold of the owner/designer/fabricator?
> ...


i guess you didnt see the t shirt on the seat?


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 03:36 AM~12488045
> *whens the rusted 2 link thats visible gonna get painted lol
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





I give em props for tryin though, lots of good ideas in there


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

CRAZY SHIT :0


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 21 2008, 09:27 PM~12494468
> *Was this done somewhere in Europe?  I notice the right side steering wheel.
> 
> Anyone know how I can get a hold of the owner/designer/fabricator?
> ...




The phone number is in the pictures.... AREA 53 FABRICATION ... 
Look at the t-shirt in the pics for the number


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

i think its so funny people are so quick to say bad things about any car/truck that they donw own. that truck has tons of cool shit goin on and everyone here is just talkin shit about it. most of the time the whole "im gonna bring my half done truck to the show" thing is retarded but when its something like this thats out of the box i do like it. but i am also guilty of pointing out bad things about peoples builds.

this truck is pretty badass guys, just cause its a ford and its a mini doesnt mean you shouldnt see the nice ideas and craftmanship in it. well that bracket on the firewall by the steering shaft itsnt the best but im sure it will be getter when its done.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 22 2008, 06:16 AM~12496623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That cylinder looks like it's pretty close to the header pipe :0 


Clean ass custom truck, a lot of cool tricks front front to back. We had one years ago and in stock form it looked nothing like this one. Hope to see more progress pics:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hard times (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you get any pics of the kandy green gmc full size sitting on chrome and gold daytons? it was next to the black dually.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Ice64berg and ClairfbeeIII


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats pretty groovy, i like it

lot of neat-o ideas


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

alot of haters on here :thumbsdown: 

this dude has more fab work in this truck than all of your busted up lowriders.
when you can show more/better fab work that you have done then you can say something if not keep that shit to your self


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

in all fairness that ranger isnt any where near finished and the juice set up is cleaner than most of the peoples on this forum. everything is basiclly just a mockup right now. and after talking to tha cat that owns it when its done....look out.
and hard times heres a pic of your truck :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 24 2008, 03:41 PM~12517652
> *alot of haters on here  :thumbsdown:
> 
> this dude has more fab work in this truck than all of your busted up lowriders.
> ...


x2


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mattdogg_@Dec 24 2008, 12:41 PM~12517652
> *a lot of haters on here  :thumbs down:
> 
> this dude has more fab work in this truck than all of your busted up lowriders.
> ...



And that's all it is FAB WORK. This truck is just under construction, its not finished, as in all the tack welds and rough edges all showing. The paint looks like primer and pant mixed together. Most likely not safe or sound for the road as well legal. 

The plexiglass would get marked up with dirt or heat. I guess it just all show , more mini trucking shows. 

That's all what all I see, not hating , just my 2 cents.


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 22 2008, 12:27 AM~12494468
> *Was this done somewhere in Europe?  I notice the right side steering wheel.
> 
> Anyone know how I can get a hold of the owner/designer/fabricator?
> ...


no sir right here in fort pierce florida his name is jonah martinez his number is 772 215 4366 owner of area 53 very good metal fab truck not nearly done yet 
iv known him for many years


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

well its different  i dont have to wonder what its like when its driving, my uncle used to have a 55 buick special with no floors in it, but that wasnt by choice, it was by nature


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i was gonna say that better just be a mock up. although bringing mockups to a show is a completely ignorant waste of time. al that green house paint needs to come off and he needs to finish welding everything up and put a real finish on it instead of getting it running to show off to competitors.

. it will need a molded frame, tranny, suspension and everything else to make the clear floors apealing.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 28 2008, 09:58 PM~12548265
> *i was gonna say that better just be a mock up. although bringing mockups to a show is a completely ignorant waste of time. al that green house paint needs to come off and he needs to finish welding everything up and put a real finish on it instead of getting it running to show off to competitors.
> 
> . it will need a molded frame, tranny, suspension and everything else to make the clear floors apealing.
> *


DAM, I thought I was the only one seeing that stuff. Cause people are like , I love it, and nice fab. 

Im sure all it is just thin sheet steal bent to place and tac. Some edges look like you might slice your self open.

And the plexy driveline cover is all choped up in the front part by the trans.

It might be full show in the mini truck world, but you got to know its NOT, in the lowrider styile.

Should have posted in the projects topic , and not the hydraulics topic.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

looks like shit but much props for being different and coming with something new looks like some jesse james shit :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> looks like this upper trailing arm is made from copper pipe :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

sw it at slamfest this year only thing changed is the hood isnt strapped to the windsheild


theres alot of thought gone into it...my first thought is it would be badass to drag it down the interstate an see the sparks through the floor


mini truckers are their own breed an love showin off half done projects...thats one thing that annoys me about alot of the lowrider people...if your car isnt done they think you shouldnt bring it out at all atleast with the minis you can hang out an party an people give you ideas off of their half done things that can spark a idea in your head

lowriders are usually about traditional an minis are all about pushing limits an figuring out different ways to do things


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

yall can hate all ya want...but the time and work into this truck is WAY beyond wut 95% of most people would do...yes the truck needs to be painted...but this truck was bought NEW and has been built a couple of times....you can't even fathom wut it took to get this truck where it is....but it is ALL functional....not yet finished....this truck orininally had 56 spoke roadsters back in the midnineties....then got deez....now it one of the baddest things at ANY show...just for the originality...wait till next year when it comes out again...painted and chromed everything..then talk shit...this guy can build circles around most people...just respect the work and the fact that he did it himself!area 53 homies you'll see


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 31 2008, 05:16 PM~12572523
> *yall can hate all ya want...but the time and work into this truck is WAY beyond wut 95% of most people would do...yes the truck needs to be painted...but this truck was bought NEW and has been built a couple of times....you can't even fathom wut it took to get this truck where it is....but it is ALL functional....not yet finished....this truck orininally had 56 spoke roadsters back in  the midnineties....then got deez....now it one of the baddest things at ANY show...just for the originality...wait till next year when it comes out again...painted and chromed everything..then talk shit...this guy can build circles around most people...just respect the work and the fact that he did it himself!area 53 homies you'll see
> *



:werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree some of the stuff in this truck is weird , but if half of the people were this innovative in lowriding I think we would have a lot of cool cars out there.


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury_@Dec 31 2008, 06:16 PM~12572523
> *...wait till next year when it comes out again...painted and chromed everything..then talk shit...this guy can build circles around most people...just respect the work and the fact that he did it himself!area 53 homies you'll see
> *



i think thats everyones point, when we know nothing about a guy and he slaps some green over a half finished weird-mobile, i dont think its up to us to assume the truck will be awsome in a years time.

i call painting and showing a half finished truck, no matter what caliber the build is, worthy of shit talking. When he finishes it, I'll be on your side.


theres a difference between an under constrction daily driver, even if its on its way to being clean enough to show, but building somthing that unique and custom/original and bringing it out half way is a sorry move anyway you look at it. he's got to take it all the way apart and strip everything back down to finish it late in the season next year, instead of saving the time building it and having it done on time


----------



## switchhappy1 (Dec 30, 2008)

One thing that everyone needs to understand is that minitruckers don't care if their ride isn't completely done, we like to show what we got cooking up no matter what it looks like so far. creative and innovative ideas is what minitruckers try to achieve which I would like to see more of in the lowriding scene. Someone on here made a good point, most if not all lowrider guys are afraid to show what they got in the works, it's like they are embarrassed to be seen in a car that isn't clean and completely done or something. Not bashing anyone or anything just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switchhappy1_@Jan 3 2009, 01:25 AM~12590698
> *One thing that everyone needs to understand is that minitruckers  don't care if their ride isn't completely done, we like to show what we got cooking up no matter what it looks like so far. creative and innovative ideas is what minitruckers try to achieve which I would like to see more of in the lowriding scene. Someone on here made a good point, most if not all lowrider guys are afraid to show what they got in the works, it's like they are embarrassed to be seen in a car that isn't clean and completely done or something. Not bashing anyone or anything just giving my 2 cents.
> *



thats not true for me, i have been building my cadillac since 2003- and driving it lol. i was driving it with primer spots, 1/2 dont interior, i dont give a fuck, i like to keep people in suspense, whats he gonna do next? a lot of times i only see ppl i know once or twice a year, and every time they see my cadi its different.


the backwoods bash is a good exampe of people who roll their projects


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i said from thebeginning that its not my style. but i give alot of credit to the builder because hetook his time and effort to make somethinglook different and took a chance. i cansay his fab work is pretty awesome and i bet when it is painted, that ride will look sick as fuck. props to the builder.


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it's hard to keep going with projects sometimes Your in your home garage or shop and sometimes you need to bring a "underconstruction" project to a local show to get feedback and see the reactions your work gets. Sometimes its just what you need to light the fire under your butt to finish it. 

I give them props for thinking outside the box!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

gotta give this guy props, he definitely has some very creative ideas in his car. id like to see what he comes up with next...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 18 2010, 11:11 AM~19359881
> *I think it's hard to keep going with projects sometimes Your in your home garage or shop and sometimes you need to bring a "underconstruction" project to a local show to get feedback and see the reactions your work gets. Sometimes its just what you need to light the fire under your butt to finish it.
> 
> I give them props for thinking outside the box!!!
> *


I'm with you. I'd rather show the work thats been done in hopes that it would help motivate myself and others to carry on with their builds. "Cool" is cool regardless of wether it's chromed, painted, or just raw metal. 

It's real easy to be the guy that gets online and talks down about others work while they are doing nothing in there own garage. All these douche bags that get on here and try to sound like they could build the baddest car ever to see the light of day need to show and prove or shut the fuck up and move on.

*Don't talk about it be about it!*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn, fuckin throwback topic!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

OK with all the talk of this topic for about 2/3 years I would like to see it today.

This truck probley will stay underconstrion , great fab , I guess so. 

Most people on here could build this truck. But why? Guys around my town been doing trucks like this since the early 90's.

I dont like anything that I cant drive on the street and I dont mean just around the block.
The plastic on the truck is again most likely unsafe thin sheetting. And that sterring wheel is just a pece of plastic and thats all and sure that's safe for the road. And too there's no exhaust sustem.

If it could be driven, im sure it would be noise and rattly, to me there isnt any fun in ownning a car or truck that I cant cruze around town and need to be hauled every place it goes.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2010, 11:20 AM~19360244
> *OK with all the talk of this topic for about 2/3 years I would like to see it today.
> 
> This truck probley will stay underconstrion , great fab , I guess so.
> ...


x2
Pics of it finished!!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 18 2010, 01:20 PM~19360244
> *OK with all the talk of this topic for about 2/3 years I would like to see it today.
> 
> This truck probley will stay underconstrion , great fab , I guess so.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

HERE IS MINE WIT BODY DROP N NOT PLASTIC FLOORS :biggrin: N DRIVIN TO THE SHOWS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

damn i stood up for that truck and no pics of paint or anything. must have fell in the group of cool minitruck projects that got givin up on(hopefully not)

i do understand the comment of not bein able to drive your shit. i see why full show lowrider guys do it, with smoothed painted frames and chrome suspension. i have been in the truck scene a while and i cant stand seein a newer truck or car that isnt drivin and only gets towed to shows, esp if its a mini truck. i own a 2 pumped bodydropped expedition and i drive it to every show and its only seen a trailer when i picked it up from the past owner. 

hopefully we see some ne pics of this truck cause he did have out of the box thinking but needed to clean everything, hell he had a lot of work to do.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 30 2008, 04:31 PM~12561308
> *sw it at slamfest this year only thing changed is the hood isnt strapped to the windsheild
> theres alot of thought gone into it...my first thought is it would be badass to drag it down the interstate an see the sparks through the floor
> mini truckers are their own breed an love showin off half done projects...thats one thing that annoys me about alot of the lowrider people...if your car isnt done they think you shouldnt bring it out at all atleast with the minis you can hang out an party an people give you ideas off of their half done things that can spark a idea in your head
> ...


:werd:


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

nice work in progress,im sure you guys never took your rides out unfinished.


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

i like it im sure you guys never took your rides out unfinished lol:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Anybody know if this thing has ever been finished? Or if it did progress any?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Any up (new) dates or are we just ......???????


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Honestly, i found this thread by pure chance while googlein for somethingelse. Since its 4 years old i wondered if it ever got done.


----------

